# Right Light For Low Tech Setup?



## baubie12 (Mar 25, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-Double-Bright-18-Inch-24-Inch/dp/B00325575S/ref=sr_1_30?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1326458094&sr=1-30

So, I don't think the lights that came with my tank are going to cut it since they are single bulb 24 inch lights ( and i cant seem to find a single bulb with more than 20 watts). I can't seem to find a replacement bulb that will get me 1 watt per gallon. So will the light I posted above work with a low tech setup? If not, can you point me in the right direction. My tank is 120 gallons.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

I would go with a t5 fixture not an LED one. Is your tank a 5 or 6 footer? If its a 6" I would get 2 36" or a 72" fixture such as http://www.ebay.ca/itm/72-T5-Lighting-Aquarium-Light-Hood-Saltwater-Reef-320W-LED-Lunar-4x-80W-Odyssea-/300648073601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4600058981 Just tell them you want plant bulbs 6500K

Ebay is a great place to purchase t5 fixtures.


----------



## baubie12 (Mar 25, 2010)

It's a five footer (60x18x26)


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Then look for a 48" fixture







Like this http://www.ebay.ca/itm/48-T5-Light-Aquarium-Hood-Freshwater-Plant-Discus-Tetra-216W-4-Lamps-LED-6500K-/290657015610?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ac82173a

or this if you want less wattage http://www.ebay.ca/itm/48-4ft-T5-HO-Aquarium-Light-Strip-Hood-Cichlid-Odyssea-/300565868636?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fb1f305c

Personally I would go with the 4 bulb and only turn on 2 bulbs, then if I ever wanted to upgrade to a C02 system I would have the proper lighting


----------

